# Does Plastisol ink have a huge odor?



## redtortoise39 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi. I am just getting started in the screen printing world (T-shirts only) and have some concerns involving the ink(s) that are out there. I want the best for my tee's, but at the same time have issues concerning the amount of fumes that some of these products have. In my own investigation, Plastisol seems like a really good ink, but will the fumes run me out of my workspace? Any products that you would recommend? Thanks.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

redtortoise39 said:


> Hi. I am just getting started in the screen printing world (T-shirts only) and have some concerns involving the ink(s) that are out there. I want the best for my tee's, but at the same time have issues concerning the amount of fumes that some of these products have. In my own investigation, Plastisol seems like a really good ink, but will the fumes run me out of my workspace? Any products that you would recommend? Thanks.


There is no really noticable smell to plastisol ink,but when you cure it the fumes do build up over time. You may also see a slight haze up around the ceiling.

If you are printing 20 t-shirts at a time then a well ventilated room will be ok. If printing for longer periods of time then you are going to need some extraction.

If using a conveyor then it should have an exhaust outlet - just run a flue to the nearest window or door.

If curing with a flash drier then you will probably want to rig up some form of extraction over it. again, run a flue to the nearest door.

You won't notice the smell, but you will feel the headache and sore throat.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

also the cleaning chemicals will run you out fast or the spray adhesive. One reason Why I switched to waterbase inks.


----------



## Baskii (Oct 5, 2015)

Not so much


----------

